# RockVPS offering Linux and Windows from only $4/month



## Everyday (Apr 1, 2014)

RockVPS is offering the following specials on Virtual Private Servers (VPS) at any of its three locations; North Carolina (US east coast), Dallas TX (US central), Germany (Europe).  

 

 

*RockVPS Virtual Private Server Specials:*

 

Basic VPS

RAM: 512 MB

Disk: 20 GB

Bandwidth: 1500 GB

Linux Only

*$4.00 USD Monthly*

*Click here to ORDER NOW*

 

Bronze VPS

RAM: 1 GB

Disk: 40 GB

Bandwidth: 3000 GB

*$8.00 USD Monthly*

*Click here to ORDER NOW*

 

Silver VPS

RAM: 1.5 GB

Disk: 60 GB

Bandwidth: 6000 GB

*$12.00 USD Monthly*

*Click here to ORDER NOW*

 

Gold VPS

RAM: 2 GB

Disk: 80 GB

Bandwidth: 12000 GB

*$16.00 USD Monthly*

*Click here to ORDER NOW*

 

Platinum VPS

RAM: 4 GB

Disk: 100 GB

Bandwidth: 15000 GB

*$32.00 USD Monthly*

*Click here to ORDER NOW*

 

Diamond VPS

RAM: 6 GB

Disk: 120 GB

Bandwidth: 15000 GB

*$48.00 USD Monthly*

*Click here to ORDER NOW*

 

*************************************************************

 

*If you have any questions regarding these specials of any of our services listed on our website just reply to this thread, email us at [email protected] or chat with us live on our website!*


----------



## MannDude (Apr 1, 2014)

What datacenters do you use?


----------



## Everyday (Apr 1, 2014)

We operate our own data center just outside Raleigh North Carolina, Dallas we are at Data Bank and Germany is TelemaxX.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Apr 2, 2014)

Test IPs for both locations?

I'd like to know a bit more about the datacenter you guys operate out of Raleigh, NC.


----------



## peterw (Apr 2, 2014)

Everyday said:


> We operate our own data center just outside Raleigh North Carolina, Dallas we are at Data Bank and Germany is TelemaxX.


Raleigh does have lots of datacenters. Would like to know more about yours.


----------



## NodePing (Apr 2, 2014)

How many cpu cores for these plans?


----------



## Everyday (Apr 2, 2014)

Test IP for Raleigh: 208.86.224.34 / 100 MB Download

Test IP for Dallas: 204.109.62.178 100 MB Download

Test IP for Germany: 185.34.0.19 100 MB Download

The Raleigh data center is actually in Cary, just outside Raleigh downtown. It was a former headquarters  and call center for a major airline. After they sold the building Tranquil Hosting took over the data center and some of the vast office space. More info on the data center can be found here.

We have a new site design for TQ coming in a few weeks too!


----------



## Everyday (Apr 2, 2014)

Core Counts:

1 - Basic

2 - Bronze

2 - Silver

3 - Gold

4 - Platinum

4 - Diamond


----------

